# Need help, what kind of sickness is this?



## ITALIAN926

What kills me is that I added my new juveniles yesterday. 3 / 6 of my Albino Socolofi looks like they have internal bleeding at the base of their side fins only. It would be harder to see this sympton on the other fish (obviously) , but I think one of my yellow labs has it? Not sure. I've been looking for signs of illness/bloat since adding new fish, but this has to be new ! I cant be that blind the whole time.

Please tell me what you think. If medicine is needed, what do I do with 4 holding females, shall I abort?


----------



## trigger185

I dont see anything wrong?


----------



## ITALIAN926

Where the side fins meet the body, you dont see the red-lines? Not all my Albinos have this.

All my water parameters are fine.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

I guess you're referring to where the pectoral fins meet the side of the fish? I don't see anything wrong, and it may just appear that pinkish color since the fish is an albino. That is an area where anchor worms like to 'anchor' to a fish, but they appear as a small, circular bump, similar to a pimple.

If you want some reassurance then try this same post in the Health and Illness section.


----------



## ITALIAN926

I know, I wish it was my imagination, but its sticking out like a sore thumb, and not all of them have it, and its more a bright red than a pink .


----------



## Bowfront

I'm not seeing anything either.
.


----------



## ITALIAN926

Not the ones in the front of the pic, in the back


----------



## ITALIAN926

Delete, this problem is getting worse, will take a better vid tomorrow.
It seems to be developing along the base of my males top fin.


----------



## K5MOW

I don't see it ether.

Roger


----------



## papasmurf

It could possibly be Hemorraghic Septicemia. It is a bacterial blood disease and is very serious and contagious but can be treated (maracyn 1 or 2...can't remember for sure). I had it wipe out about 10 fish in a week's time a few years ago. The mouth area would start to rot away and there would be blood streaks in the fins and the fins would decay shortly afterward....at first I just thought it was damage from fighting. The fish would only have symptoms 2-3 days before passing. If this sounds similar and you see the fish getting worse, and it spreading I would not hesitate to start treating the tank ASAP.


----------



## ITALIAN926

Thanks papa, two of the fish now have pinkish dots on their sides, at first I too thought they may have been nipped, but its looking more and more like Septicemia to me. I call the LFS store for maracyn 2, they say $15.99 over the phone. I get there , and the price is $24.99 for 24 tabs. Screw that., I ordered 2 boxes (48) for $28 on ebay. (Tank is 125 gallons) Seller not too far away, and this seems like its progressing fairly slowly, if it IS even the disease.


----------



## ITALIAN926

Well, my male Socolofi is gone, two days after removing ALL my Socolofi to a hospital tank, in order to treat with Maracyn 2. I have two females who are following his footsteps to fish heaven. It seems like its Septicemia, but who knows. I should have followed my insticts and treated right away. Im so bummed, he was the boss of my tank but never bit anyone. Here is what he looked like ...

Anyway, I am soooo worried that my entire tank is infected. If one more fish shows any of these symptoms, Im gonna treat the whole tank, but its gonna cost an arm and a leg to dose a 125 gallon+ sump water.

Recap for future searchers
3 out of 6 Albino Socolofi shows bright red lines where pectoral fins meet body. To me, it was completely obvious, not so much for the first 4 people to reply to this thread. 
2 of the Albino developed a pinkish line where the dorsal fin meets the body.
3 of the 6 then developed pink spots on body, and I noticed red blood spots/streaks on one of my Yellow Labs.
A day later, my male is doing non-stop circles. Scales seem to be protruding and have pink between them. Enough is enough and I moved all of the Albinos and the yellow to a ten gallon hospital, treating with Maracyn 2. Had to separate them by egg crate bc they were attacking each other in such small quarters.
Today, my male is dead, 2 females still have pink/red spots on their sides, I think my yellow might be getting better. I think those 2 females are too far along.

Waiting to see if I lose my entire main tank.

What caused this i will never figure out. I recently moved all fish to the 125 after designing DIY concrete backround. I have quite a few things I added to the tank that are questionable. First signs of symptoms appeared on these fish a couple days after adding fish from 3 different sponsors. Yes, I ordered from 3 different places to be delivered on same day. Ugh.

I still have plenty of Albino Soc Juvies, yellows, and demasoni in separate tanks. Im so glad I didnt put my Multi-cats in the main tank right away.



Hard to see in the pic, but one of the females seems to have bleeding gums. It is bright red all around.


----------



## ITALIAN926

OK, so its been about a month since I lost 5/6 of my adult Albino Socolofi, and I thought it was the end of this strangeness. Today I look at one of my Juvie Acei, hes about 2" and I see *THIS*. Now please, dont reply if all you can contribute is " I dont see anything"

This is exactly how it started with my Socolofi. Red line where pectorals meet body. Its actually duller in the pics, its BRIGHT RED in person. 



Oh well, I have a screwed up situation, and I guess I'll just see if it spreads further, and I'll be breaking down this tank to remove the DIY backround. What the **** else could be causing this, I dont know. Ugh.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

I'm sure you've scoured the web, but I found some threads that could help. I Googled 'red fin base cichlid. '


----------



## pancakeloach

Sure looks like septicemia to me. I've had an acei with this as well, treated with antibiotics and he recovered; however it was a less virulent strain than your socolofi had. First time I saw it was indeed right after I had added a new group of mail-ordered fish to my tank.

If the infected fish is still eating normally you could try feeding them antibiotic-laced food rather than dosing the whole tank with medication!


----------



## DJRansome

I scanned for water parameters and did not see them? What are test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## ITALIAN926

All good DJ, 0 , 0 and 15-40 depending on day of the week.

and pancake, I removed the Acei and will do what you said. Maybe this time I can beat it, because with the Socolofi, I didnt start treating till a week after that 1st symptom appeared. Thanx


----------



## Kanorin

I've never had my fish experience this illness, but after doing some reading I have a few questions for you.
It seems like healthy fish with competent immune systems are not likely to contract septicemia, which leads me to wonder if perhaps one of the following conditions might have occurred / be ocurring. I'm simply just going through a list of things you should think about or check on...I'm not accusing of anything.

Stressful or aggressive environment, poor water quality, lack of dechlorinator, new tank mates recently added (that possible brought in the bacteria/virus), live food that may have carried in the illness, change in water temp.

If I were you I'd both remove the affected fish to a hospital tank and if I saw even the slightest signs of illness on more than 1 fish, I'd treat the whole main tank as well.


----------



## ITALIAN926

OK, so its been a month later. The Acei that I moved to a hospital tank fully recovered. I treated him with Maracyn 2. Just a day after treatment, the red line at his fin base disapeared, so I lost my Albino Socolofi because I waited too long to treat. No new sicknesses for the last month.

Kanorin, my fish developed the sickness a few days after receiving new fish from THREE different sponsors of this site. I lost a couple of their fish, so its hard to say that they had the sickness, or if they were just stressed/bloat. Its no guarantee that the sickness was delivered to me, because all these fish went into a new 125 gallon which I setup with a DIY concrete backround, and my DIY sump which included live above water plants, which are potted in clay aggregate. It seems like it was septicema, but nothing is guaranteed when trying to diagnose our own fish.

Hopefully this is the end of it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

I'm glad you snuffed it out.


----------



## freddyresidentevil

all my 60 cichlids are dead from hydropisie its look like the symptome of your fish


----------

